# Let's see those bellies!



## kleinhanz

Caught this shot of my imitator this morning. She has been very active lately becuase there are a few tads in my broms!!!


----------



## trimtrig

Rob,
Nice pic.
TQ


----------



## Guest

i thought your pic was great, and was excited to see more. i guess ill have to contribute my sub-par pics to help move it along


----------



## Guest

here's a cutie


----------



## Darren Meyer

Here's one of my vents , it's on the back cover of my CD !!!
Enjoy ,








Happy frogging ,
Darren Meyer


----------



## Catfur

cyberloach said:


> here's a cutie


What kind of dart is that?


----------



## dmatychuk

Good job Clayton, I was going to ask the same thing. Can we see a top shot too. NICE.


----------



## almazan

*lets see those bellies*

whoops


----------



## trinacliff

Green legged lamasi belly










Colon belly...pretty boring for such a pretty frog. 









Kristen


----------



## josh_r

heres my female intermedius. 










i figure ill add this pic too. one of my favorites


----------



## Guest

cyberloach wrote: 
here's a cutie 










What kind of dart is that?

It's an Epip. Azureuventris


----------



## Jordan B

Very cool. Any other pics of it? Somebody said this after a lamasi pics post...Get ready for a wave of pm's!


----------



## Guest

here's a side view of the same frog


----------



## Guest

oh yeah and he is cute too


----------



## kleinhanz

Thanks everyone for posting ventral pics of your frogs. It’s literally a side of the hobby I rarely see, especially of frogs I do not own. The colors and patterns on some of these guys are truly amazing!!


----------



## Nuggular

Powder Blue Tinc belly shot.


----------



## kleinhanz

Very nice Nuggular! 

I am interested in seeing a good throat shot of a Regina. I love the blue netting. Anyone have a picture?


----------



## Will




----------



## Jordan B

WOAH Will!!! What do you feed that thing? Is it a bj?


----------



## kleinhanz

WOW!! That is a nice shot Will !!!!!


----------



## josh_r

hey will, what are u shooting with????


----------



## Guest

hey will, is that my male? either way nice frog


----------



## Will

Yes Drew, this is a shot of the male you now care for. I hope he is behaving. 

… for everyone else, the pick is of a Man Creek taken with a Canon G5 (+ macro lens).


----------



## dmatychuk

Quinquevittatus









Regina


----------



## kleinhanz

Those are great David...The Regina in particular is very nice, and I think quinqs are next on my list of frogs


----------



## tikifrog

*New River Belly*

New River Belly










I've posted this before but it seems to fit here too :wink: 

John R.


----------



## mnchartier

Here is on of my Powder Blues


----------



## Dancing frogs

Imitator...


----------



## elmoisfive

Yellow Truncatus










'Camo' Kahlua and Cream Auratus


----------



## Guest

nice frogs everyone


----------



## sports_doc

*belly*









Red Amazonicus









Standard Intermedius

Those darn belly's are really hard to get!! I will try and work on some more....but...

Great shots everyone!!

Shawn


----------



## asydabass

Imitator










great shots everyone!


----------



## asydabass

"I'm not fat, I'm big boned!"


----------



## kleinhanz

sports_doc- Your intermedius looks headless...LOL

Great shots!


----------



## kleinhanz

edit. double post


----------



## sports_doc

kleinhanz said:


> sports_doc- Your intermedius looks headless...LOL
> 
> Great shots!


Special "quiet" variety, eat less too...!!

S


----------



## kleinhanz

> kleinhanz wrote:
> sports_doc- Your intermedius looks headless...LOL





> Special "quite" variety, eat less too...!!



Dang, mine has a head...I better feed it


----------



## beeswaxx

Why is it that the frogs that are ALWAYS on the glass have the most uninteresting bellies? :wink:


----------



## kleinhanz

> Why is it that the frogs that are ALWAYS on the glass have the most uninteresting bellies?


Not true Beeswaxx, now did you know your luec had blue-ish front feet?!?! Plus, it looks like one of his back feet has 6 toes!! Seems cool to me.


I was able to get a belly shot of one of my fantasticus today...


----------



## sports_doc

imitator belly










intermedius (with a head) belly


----------



## beeswaxx

> Not true Beeswaxx, now did you know your luec had blue-ish front feet?!?! Plus, it looks like one of his back feet has 6 toes!! Seems cool to me.


Ok, ok. But the belly isn't covered in spots, lol. I only count 5 toes each...


----------



## TopGunJags01

Olemarie


----------



## EDs Fly Meat

Vent belly!

Dave


----------



## mnchartier

Now that is a fat vent, beautiful frog Dave


----------



## Michelle

here are ours 

























Michelle


----------



## karag

Red galact


----------



## elmoisfive

This little Santa Isabel was pressed so tightly against the glass last night you can even see his innards. Pretty odd looking.

Bill


----------



## Frank H

I finally got one!  

My Alanis









-Frank


----------



## Guest

7 weeks old Imitator intermedius


----------



## Shockfrog

Colostethus talamancae









Cheers,
Remco


----------



## Shockfrog

Epipedobates petersi










Hyla ebbracata










Cheers,
Remco


----------



## Shockfrog

and another one.. Epipedobates species (Rio Pachitae - Peru)











Remco


----------



## KeroKero

Remco, your collection is all the frogs I ever wanted. Now why to I have to be on this side of the pond with so much red tape to go thru to get them? Can you just send me some tadpoles? lol.

Gorgeous frogs.


----------



## Shockfrog

Even on this side of the pond my collection is very unusual... took me quite alot of time to get certain species.. some I'm still waiting for

Remco


----------



## kleinhanz

Very nice frogs!! We can make a whole book on just frog bellies...who has a printing press...LOL

I love this thread


----------



## Guest

THis might need to be in a seperate thread so as not to mess with the "belly" theme...but Remco, can you post a regular shot of your C. telemancae?


----------



## Shockfrog

here you are:









I really like these Colostethus.. unfortunatly I currently have only 5 females of this species. I will probably get a few more in a couple of months as a German friend is holding a few for me. Colosthethus species are always difficult to find in the hobby.. 
I will be getting another undescribed brunneus clade species soon which was collected on the Brownsberg.

Remco


----------



## themann42

sardaukar said:


> 7 weeks old Imitator intermedius


very nice picture!!!

here's a leuc of mine:


----------



## *GREASER*

Look at the bones in those toes!


----------



## jsagcincy

Sorry, couldn't resist. And no, it's not me.


----------



## sports_doc

Now press that up against the glass and we all would be 'impressed' :shock: 

S


----------



## MattySF

Here's a yellowback I got last fall. I'm thinking it's a subadult? I'm kinda new at this. Are these toe pads readable, is this the right side of the frog to sex? Yesterday was the only time I have seen this behavior. the frog usally waits on the floor of the tank for food or stares at me through the glass waiting for food.


----------



## sports_doc

Matt
I clicked the photo to get an enlarged view and although not necessarily the 'right' side to judge this from....my guess is a boy. 
S


----------



## Jordan B

sports_doc said:


> Matt
> I clicked the photo to get an enlarged view and although not necessarily the 'right' side to judge this from....my guess is a boy.
> S


I agree, from what I can tell. It could be to young to sex though. Pretty frog!
Jordan


----------



## MattySF

Thanks guys that's my assumption too.


----------



## themann42




----------



## Frank H

theman, is that Alanis?


----------



## defaced

Those are his new Dwarf Tincs.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Frank H

I just read about them in another post... thanks Defaced.


----------



## bluedart




----------



## leodeal384

Ok, nothing special here...but I like them! 
Clown Tree Frog:








you can see the bones in his hands and feet!
D. Azureus Froglet:








Should his belly be plain like that...or are they normally plain? Only ones I have seen at least have some spots? Anyways, hope you like them!


----------



## Guest

Here's one of my leuc froglets about a week out of the water.


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN

Beer Belly...


----------



## Guest

love it, btw, is that a clown tree frog a couple pics up?


----------



## Jesse

*...*

He Wrote:

Ok, nothing special here...but I like them!
Clown Tree Frog:
[Click to view full-size]
you can see the bones in his hands and feet! 

Jesse


----------



## Guest

Got a few good ones today


----------



## sports_doc

*some more bellies*

a few more


----------



## Frogtofall

I like the last one Shawn. Is that a truncatus?


----------



## Darren Meyer

Here's my group of vents gettin ready do somthing ? :lol: 








Happy frogging , 
Darren Meyer


----------



## sports_doc

Frogtofall said:


> I like the last one Shawn. Is that a truncatus?


Yellow Truncatus
wish I had some Blues~

S


----------



## gary1218

female imi on glass, male imi in background


----------



## Jordan B

Shepherds Island Pumilio









I'll try to get some more belly shots. 

Jordan

Edit: 1000th post, woohoo!


----------



## Guest

I'll have to try getting another shot of these guys when there isn't so much crud on the glass. They seem to like hanging out in this spot.


----------



## 311_dart

this dart usually doesnt cling to the glass. i guess he was feeling adventurous today!


----------



## doncoyote

A couple not great shots:


----------



## summitwynds

I believe these are females, I haven't seen either calling.


----------



## tyler

Was peeking through the older posts and came across this awesome topic! Here's one of my D. Pumilio "Bastimentos"


----------



## Raymond

Haha, Tyler.....

Looks like hes doing a kick in midair. 

Nice photo by the way.


----------



## Paul E. Wog

Hah, I love it. I was just thinking about this thread. Thanks for bringing it back. I'll try to get some shots tomorrow.


----------



## kleinhanz

Beautiful shot Tyler!!


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert

Salvias:










-Solly


----------



## titan501x

cool photos everybody!


----------



## sounddrive

put mine on wrong post but heres my green and black auratus


----------



## 41714049

Here is a pic of my little fat Intermedius!


----------



## SLEDDER23

Wow, what a thread. Mine can't compare to some of these, but here it is anyway:








I need more frogs!!


----------



## RBroskie

keep this thread going. i love it!

my brazilian yellow heads:


----------



## MELLOWROO421

powder blue


----------



## valledelcauca

Flavovittatus


----------



## ian

here you go. I named him Spiderman for a reason


----------



## tyler

Went browsing through some old photos and found this one.
Red amazonicus








Gorgeous all the way around.


----------



## NWMusician

Wow, that is a beautiful frog! I love that picture!


----------



## nelcadiz




----------



## sweety

powder blue


----------



## pigface

I may as well get in on this ...
Here's one of my yellow Cristo's


----------



## rozdaboff

Yet another interesting belly pattern from the '06 Pum Imports.

None of my Rio/Cristos have reticulations extend to the belly. Very cool Mark.


----------



## pigface

I'm not sure when these were brought in . I got them from reptiledan before I got my others from SNDF . So I don't know if its from a different Importation or not . He might have to chime in on that . They look a little different than the SNDF imports too . They have finer reticulations . And I can't find a male to match it :twisted:


----------



## ian

My male basti


----------



## NWMusician

Not the best pic, but I still like it


----------



## the_noobinator

pretty blurry, but you get the idea:


----------



## bellerophon




----------



## the_noobinator

haha that's awesome. and look at all those isopods!


----------



## Fenrir

Lorenzo Belly w/ Flash  (black w/o Flash)


----------



## Jungle_John

bellerophon said:


>


thats the best hands down.


----------



## reggorf

MALE COBALT BELLY








FEMALE COBALT BELLY








FEMALE IMITATOR BELLY








IMITATOR FROGLET BELLY








FEMALE MANCREEK BELLY








SUPER BLUE BELLY


----------



## the_noobinator

here's a slightly better picture of one of my imis.


----------



## pigface

Heres one of my new Retics .










I don't know which I like better the bellies or the tops :lol:


----------



## *slddave*




----------



## rozdaboff

I'd like to see a dorsal shot of that frog :lol:


----------



## *slddave*

what's a dorsal shot? Hmmm let me do my best.


----------



## Android1313

Need to get some more pics uploaded. I have a ton of belly shots but only a few are in my gallery.


----------



## -Willem-

Hi slddave, what kind of frog is that? It has amazing coloration! A red ventri? :shock: 

Anyway...here's my add all the way from Belgium...
One of my ventrimaculatus:


----------



## *slddave*

yes, a blackwater vent from understory.


----------



## Tranquility

Hiya Guys, thought my girlfriend and I would contribute too!!

Here's a pic of our female mysti. Jumped on the glass after misting today!!

Dunk & Lucy


----------



## kleinhanz

^ Wow, I havn't seen a mysti from that angle before, very neat.


----------



## thiefness

One of my first 2 leucs' bellies


----------



## Julio

Tranquility said:


> Hiya Guys, thought my girlfriend and I would contribute too!!
> 
> Here's a pic of our female mysti. Jumped on the glass after misting today!!
> 
> Dunk & Lucy


nice frog!! wish we could get some here in the US.


----------



## Anoleo2

Not a very good shot but:










On a side note: Does this frog look like it might have bloat? 

Thanks


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Many of my frogs look 'fatter' when their belly is against the glass. The throat on your frog looks fine and I would guess that it does not have a bloat issue.


----------



## reggorf

This is my OCD Super Blue.


----------



## dralucas




----------



## swarovski




----------



## reggorf

These aren't on the glass but you can still see the big bellies.









They both just ate big crickets!

















Male orange Basti









Quinquevitattus









Cobalt froglet


----------



## sports_doc




----------



## thedude

swarovski said:


>



haha, you know they got a cream for that :lol: :wink:


----------



## Rich Frye

Robalo


----------



## Rich Frye

Uyama River


----------



## Rich Frye

Darkland


----------



## Rich Frye

San Cristobal Island


----------



## kleinhanz

*^ NICE!!!*


----------



## Rich Frye

Thanks Rob,

Here's one not seen all the time.


----------



## MJ

Uyama's have a NICE belly!


----------



## reggorf

Here is our first mancreek froglet.


----------



## Jungle_John

i love seeing pumilio froglets. somthing about them always make me laugh
looking good 8)


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE

Here's a few of mine.
Blurry shot of one of the Leucs.









Old one of Azureus









One of my recent Man Creek babies


----------



## thedude

not a very good picture, ill get a few more up of my lamasi and variabilis, they are always on the sides of the tank.


----------



## naja_naja

cyberloach said:


> here's a cutie


damn thats as trippy looking as that mushroom experience :roll:


----------



## Conman3880

Six-Point


----------



## kleinhanz

Rich- How many of those retics have you gotten to survive? Very original pic, thanks for posting!!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

Female red vent 








Her throat is blurry in the pic but the belly was pretty good.

Male red vent








I misted the tank right before this picture so it's blurry.

And here is the closest picture I've gotten of my mancreeks to a belly shot, you can kind of see his belly


----------



## Rich Frye

kleinhanz said:


> Rich- How many of those retics have you gotten to survive? Very original pic, thanks for posting!!


Hey Rob, 
Thanks .I did not produce that one. It is one of Darren M's line. I have it in with another line. Check out Darren's 'Albino' thread for more info. 

Rich


----------



## jmoose

Great shots, everyone.
My favorite is GL lamasi's belly
They look as if they are wearing tuxedo or men's 3 piece suit without jacket  especially when dots on belly area line up perfectly straight


Baltimore Bryan said:


> And here is the closest picture I've gotten of my mancreeks to a belly shot, you can kind of see his belly


Your MC has such a beautiful blue legs. Mines got mostly grayish legs and my almirante's legs are dark silver with tint of blue .. but never that blue ! Very nice.


----------



## Android1313

Rich Frye said:


> Robalo


Wow I think these are my new favorites! Nice Robalo pics Rich!

Here is one of my Cobalts.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

jmoose said:


> Baltimore Bryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the closest picture I've gotten of my mancreeks to a belly shot, you can kind of see his belly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your MC has such a beautiful blue legs. Mines got mostly grayish legs and my almirante's legs are dark silver with tint of blue .. but never that blue ! Very nice.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the compliment. Yes, their legs are very pretty. The legs appear different shades of colors depending on the lighting, when they are in shadows their legs look black, but they look more blue in brighter light. This is one of my two, the other one's legs aren't quite as blue, but still nice.


----------



## thedude

orange lamasi


----------



## skylsdale

R. imitator 'intermedius'


----------



## zaroba

bullfrog tad, not a pdf.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Blackwater Ventrimaculatus


----------



## flyangler18

imitator 'nominat'


----------



## almazan

My female BriBri, wish i had a better cam.










Charles


----------



## Conman3880

Reviving a great thread...

Probable female intermedius


----------



## AaronAcker

:twisted: My red Galctonotus :twisted:


----------



## reggorf

Looking good, Aaron! I am still jealous.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts

*Tarapoto imitator*


----------



## topherlove

very very cool!!


----------



## DenZ0r

R. Lamasi Panguana


----------



## almazan

Once again i do need a new Cam, but here are a couple belly shots of my female Salt Creek.


----------



## doncoyote

_E. bassleri_ Orange:


----------



## bLue_reverie

was spread even wider before but he/she readjusted right as i pulled out the camera


----------



## dom




----------



## SusannahJoy

"Blushing" mantella


----------



## dom

srry .. baroni mantella


----------



## DenZ0r

Shot of a female R. Imitator 










2 Shots of my male O. Pumilio Isla Colon "Boca del Drago"




















Grtz


----------



## LittleDip

soo many cute lil' bellies!! :wink:


----------



## Sokretys

Iquitos Vent


----------



## divingne1




----------



## gary1218

One of my newsest additions, blue escudo.


----------



## housevibe7

Yellow P. terribilis


----------



## dom

that epip. azuerventris is really beutiful;.. that coloring is my favorite mix of colors


----------



## holidayhanson

Female- Rene on the bottom. Male- Romeo on the top...

Out for the morning glass climbing exercise.


----------



## -=Adam=-

D. auratus 'Super Blue'









D. tinctorius 'Matecho'









-=Adam=-


----------



## divingne1

holidayhanson said:


> Female- Rene on the bottom. Male- Romeo on the top...
> 
> Out for the morning glass climbing exercise.


Funny you call it the morning climb. I call it that as well. This seems to be their morning excersize routine.

Candy


----------



## crb_22601

Wow this thread has been alive for a very long time and i have yet to add my addition to it. Well I guess its about time.


----------



## Jeff R




----------



## bLue_reverie

^does that have an extra legs or is one on top of another?


----------



## Jeff R

Male on top of female


----------



## dom

bLue_reverie said:


> ^does that have an extra legs or is one on top of another?



*
TEABAGGED*


----------



## IN2DEEP

I'm glad to get this shot of my "super blue". This is Cing (had a perfect Cingular sign on her back when younger). She is extremely shy, but the only one I have that climbs on the glass.







The pic should have been turned clockwise so she faces up, but I don't care. 8)


----------



## knuckles4696

heres mine. people here have been calling her chunk, lol and i guess buddha, you guys are so mean lol jk


----------



## dom

the 3 amigos/amigas


----------



## Axl

Nice friends! and bellies of course...


----------



## james67

heres an oyapock froglet (didnt see any of these on here yet)









sorry the pic is a little hazy


----------



## MattySF

Nice pock. They really are a tinc I had to see in person to really appreciate.

orange lamasi froglet a few days ootw (kinda lol).


----------



## Adven2er

I know these guys don't climb the glass often.


----------



## divingne1

She has a belly button...








Candy


----------



## snackpack

some of my juvie leucs


----------



## Kiari43




----------



## AlexRible

I thought I might try to bring this thread back


----------



## divingne1

One of my favorites


----------



## SmackoftheGods

reticulatus!


----------



## frogparty

my little bronze auratus


----------



## SmackoftheGods

The more I see those auratus the more I start thinking about getting some....


----------



## M_Rybecky

I love belly shots!


----------



## AlexRible

^^ What are you feeding those guys? They are huge


----------



## M_Rybecky

Hahahah, i know! They eat FF and springtails. That picture was before their diet about 3 weeks ago.. they have slimmed down a little bit but i dont want them to get too skinny... they were happy chubby and seemed to be doing fine.


----------



## Darren Meyer

Here is a shot of one of my female Vanso .Enjoy !








Happy frogging , 
Darren


----------



## SmackoftheGods

Dang that's a pretty frog!


----------



## frogparty

oooooooooooh ahhhhhhhhhhhh
Very nice darren


----------



## ravengritz

This seems like the perfect topic for my first post. This isn't the best shot but what the hay.


----------



## gary1218

veradero


----------



## thedude

not the best picture but veradero as well!









wow darren i wish those guys would have come out of hiding one of the times i was over! very nice.


----------



## jackxc925

ravengritz said:


> This seems like the perfect topic for my first post. This isn't the best shot but what the hay.


that is amazing, your vent has almost the exact throat pattern as mine:


----------



## ravengritz

jackxc925 said:


> that is amazing, your vent has almost the exact throat pattern as mine:


That's great I got this pair from Ed's Fly Meat, any relation?


----------



## frogparty

neat flower pattern on its belly


----------



## jackxc925

mine are from Josh's Frogs via Herpetologic


----------



## Julio

Daren, trememdous coloration on that belly!


----------



## divingne1

Any terribilis belly shots? I saw one of mine standing on a leaf with his arms and belly up against the glass I ran upstairs to grab the camera but he had all fours back on the leaf when I got back to the tank.


----------



## Mworks

divingne1 said:


> Any terribilis belly shots? I saw one of mine standing on a leaf with his arms and belly up against the glass I ran upstairs to grab the camera but he had all fours back on the leaf when I got back to the tank.


Here you are, one with flash and one without.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## divingne1

Mworks said:


> Here you are, one with flash and one without.
> 
> Regards
> Marcus


Thanks Marcus. It is just as I suspected. Their bellies are as adorable as their faces


----------



## jackxc925




----------



## Julio

great silloutte pic!!


----------



## salix

My new retic 









And I'm going to sneak in a Reed frog because I think it's cute!









Deb


----------



## jackxc925

My El Dorado:


----------



## ray1taylor

wow thats a beautiful little frog.


----------



## boogsawaste

E. Anthonyi SI


----------



## markbudde

Intermedius


----------



## afterdark

Great looking Inter Mark!


----------



## porkchop

*Flavovittatus*








*Yellow Fant*








*Variabilis*


----------



## gluedl

Just wanted to add this one: Pumilio Darklands female.



Gluedl


----------



## salix

Mossy frog









Deb


----------



## SJS

Veradero


----------



## pigface

Vanzolini 









Standard Lamasi . Usually my only glimpse of tese till they run away .









Almost a bellie shot . Caught while calling .


----------



## porkchop

Nice mark,
jealous of your collection there !


----------



## pigface

One more since I missed it the other day . Inquitos R.O.vent .


----------



## onefstsnake

Intermedius


----------



## almazan

Retic









Salt creek pumilio

Charles


----------



## ray1taylor

Leucomelas bellies arn't







that immprsive, but here it is anyway.


----------



## gluedl

P. Black Jeans

had to chase this one for months before getting some kind of proper shot

enjoy



gluedl


----------



## chivers

Veradero belly!


----------



## Ziggi

R.Ventrimaculatus Borja Ridge

















D.Leucomelas,
Pretty plain but here it is anyways


----------



## gretchenellie

one of my Leuc's.....


----------



## GeorgiaB

I love this thread 

D. ventrimaculata "Borja Rige"



















D. auratus "microspot"



















Georgia


----------



## Bcs TX

Love this one of my s/s leuc. 

-Beth


----------



## Bananaman

Lighting isnt great but here it is










female southern variabilis


----------



## ravengritz

*Panamanian Auratus*

I couldn't resist posting this shot. I love how her footprints show up in the moisture.


----------



## jackxc925




----------



## dabruno

its not a dart frog but i think that this belly deserves to be here..

Fire bellied toad... there not supposed to be able to climb the glass like this.


----------



## AzureFrog

OK, I know that this not the greatest shot but... I am excited because this is my first belly shot. My Azureus do not climb a lot and when I do see them they usually fall or jump before I can grab my camera. 

So, here is a fat Azureus belly as my contribution.  


Peace
Shawn


----------



## purplecat001

Another Azureus belly


----------



## purplecat001

...and Auratus


----------



## ChrisK

Sorry so blurry, but Uyama Pumilio


----------



## ChrisK

Sylvaticus, one yellow spotted and one blue spotted:


----------



## Julio

very nice Chris, you finally got them in.


----------



## ChrisK

No these are others I had for a couple of months now

Edit - but thanks, yeah they are really nice


----------



## yuri

Here is a compilation of bellies... Enjoy and try and guess.


----------



## Rick

I love the little toe-pads!


----------



## skylsdale

Chiriqui Grande


----------



## Goanna

Well, I was perfectly content having just a RETF and a Day Gecko in my planted vivariums right now, but now after seeing this thread I can tell in the near future I will be setting up Darts again .


----------



## divingne1

yuri said:


> Here is a compilation of bellies... Enjoy and try and guess.


That is cool


----------



## Phyllobates

My Iquitos vent:








Variabilis:


----------



## tikifrog

Banded leuc with a belly button


----------



## jackxc925

another intermedius sillouette


----------



## kleinhanz

Nice shot; love it!


----------



## cheezus_2007

wahoo new imitator.... gotta good belly shot  







-not the prettiest belly but def. a chubby one  - my female imitator


----------



## ChrisK

Blue Jeans - some of my others' bellies are really nuts with bright blue flashes etc but they weren't cooperating tonight, only these 2 were


----------



## Elf_Ascetic

Azureiventris


----------



## asialk

great shots..


----------



## kingnicky101

ChrisK said:


> Blue Jeans - some of my others' bellies are really nuts with bright blue flashes etc but they weren't cooperating tonight, only these 2 were


OMG! Real blue jeans!?


----------



## HunterB

kingnicky101 said:


> OMG! Real blue jeans!?


haha im not suprised
From what i understand, Chris basically has every egg feeder possible haha


----------



## ChrisK

HunterB said:


> haha im not suprised
> From what i understand, Chris basically has every egg feeder possible haha


Well more accurately, "only" egg feeders


----------



## HunterB

ChrisK said:


> Well more accurately, "only" egg feeders


yea haha
i ment that anyway


----------



## AlexRible

My male bribri, they is almost never on the glass


----------



## asialk




----------



## JoshK

Juvie Patricia:


----------



## AzureFrog

Those last 3 shots are killer!!! 

Alex, is your BriBri missing a toe?

Peace 
Shawn


----------



## AlexRible

AzureFrog said:


> Alex, is your BriBri missing a toe?
> 
> Peace
> Shawn


I thought that at first also shawn. I needed to look at a few other photos I took that day to see the shadow of his arm makes it look like he is missing at toe.


----------



## AzureFrog

AlexRible said:


> I thought that at first also shawn. I needed to look at a few other photos I took that day to see the shadow of his arm makes it look like he is missing at toe.


It's amazing how deceptive photos can be. When I first looked at this photo that I took a couple months ago, I panicked because I thought I saw an abnormal growth on the back leg of the frog on the right. When I zoomed in to look at it more closely, I saw that it was a small black bead. Who knows how it got into their viv, I have nothing in my house with beads that small.


----------



## markbudde

ChrisK said:


> Blue Jeans - some of my others' bellies are really nuts with bright blue flashes etc but they weren't cooperating tonight, only these 2 were


Awesome frogs. I think they need their own thread 
Are these the ones Aaron was selling this summer?


----------



## ChrisK

markbudde said:


> Awesome frogs. I think they need their own thread
> Are these the ones Aaron was selling this summer?


No I wound up not being able to get all the way up there, it's ok I got a group of 5 so I probably woulda ran out of room


----------



## JoshK

Powder blue:


----------



## markbudde

Caught a pic of this guy on his way out of the water (notice the tail nub).









BTW, that's an awesome pic Josh.


----------



## reggorf




----------



## winyfrog

Here one of my leucs


----------



## JoshK

Yellowback:


----------



## jamesgriff

here is one of my powder blues


----------



## gotham229

Here is my female basti.








Retic


----------



## frogparty

one of my new vanzos


----------



## stemcellular

Melanophryniscus stelzneri










A. bassleri


----------



## markbudde

frogparty said:


> one of my new vanzos


Nice! Here's the other one


----------



## Arrynia

varadero imis


----------



## cheezus_2007

3 of my 4 inters... ones hiding... this is a awesome thread


----------



## Yobosayo

Two Amis...


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## PumilioTurkey

Half-a-belly


----------



## D3monic




----------



## nathan

Fine spot azureus


----------



## nathan

Heres a crappy pic but does anyone else see the face??? lol


----------



## hectik

Yeah, I need to clean the glass.


----------



## jeffr




----------



## BBoyette




----------



## stemcellular

awesome, love this thread!


----------



## D3monic




----------



## BBoyette




----------



## gary1218

vanzolini BULLSEYE


----------



## R1ch13

Not the most impressive bellies, but bellies none the less, Yellow Terribilis!


----------



## JoshK




----------



## Howiedoit




----------



## EverettC

What frog is that Howie?


----------



## thedude

southern variabilis










green lamasi


----------



## Nicholas

My Leuc i got 4 of them this is the only one that climbed on the glass only 2 months old !


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Sorry for the dirty glass...

Panamanian auratus:









Powder Blue Tinc:


----------



## Terradas

Female cobalt tinc


----------



## AlexRible

Took these as I was moving them to their new home today.


----------



## Julio

great belly, what are they?


----------



## MD_Frogger

Julio said:


> great belly, what are they?


My guess is red head histos.


----------



## ChrisK

MD_Frogger said:


> My guess is red head histos.


Yeah that's what they are


----------



## AlexRible

yeah, those are my redheads. The female is in the top photo and the bottom is a male. My second male has nicer coloration, but due to some error, I couldn't download the pictures of him onto my computer.


----------



## IN2DEEP

very pale yellow terribilis


----------



## MD_Frogger

AlexRible said:


> yeah, those are my redheads. The female is in the top photo and the bottom is a male. My second male has nicer coloration, but due to some error, I couldn't download the pictures of him onto my computer.


Let's see their new home...


----------



## AlexRible

MD_Frogger said:


> Let's see their new home...


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/46869-200-gallon-glass-plywood-tank-7.html

I just need to update it now.


----------



## R1ch13

Flavovittata belly!


----------



## Sake135

Here's one of the frogs cleaning the glass (those fruit flies aren't free, you know).









A full belly shot









Throat close up









I wish they would stay still long enough for a better shot. Active little buggers!


----------



## R1ch13

Sake135 said:


> Here's one of the frogs cleaning the glass (those fruit flies aren't free, you know).


I pimp mine out on the street, they do a grand job of windscreens 

All jokes aside, stunning pics.

What frog is that, Not so good at ID-ing from bellies.

Vent?

Cheers

Richie


----------



## Sake135

Lol, Thanks Rich. 
You are correct, they're understory line vents.


----------



## Elkdreamer

Never posted on here but been a member since July of last year.. Love Looking at all the Belly pictures..Anyhow here is one I took this Morning..
Hopefully I did it right..


----------



## Sake135

Nice. Auratus?
You don't need the extra


----------



## Elkdreamer

Thanks, Yes Panamanian auratus.


----------



## frogface

Gorgeous!!


----------



## PaxBlue

veradero imitator


----------



## BBoyette




----------



## porkchop

*Heres a little tiny belly.....*










*And one a little bigger....*










*And even bigger....well sorta!*


----------



## nathan

not darts but awesome anyways

bumble bee toads


----------



## frogface

D Tinctorius Lorenzo 

brightness adjusted on this pic








no adjustment on this pic


----------



## Chris Miller

Male R. reticulata (hypomelanistic/whitefoot/albino/whatever)


----------



## JoshK

Red Galact









G.O.


----------



## Topete

Love this one...Always in the same spot at 9am.


----------



## Jason

Cainarachi Valley imitator just morphed.


----------



## frogface

Auratus 'super blue' froglet

Without flash









With flash


----------



## azure89

Here are a few of mine  i finally found out how to post pics yay!

imi pair









azureus









tarapoto imi


----------



## JimO

I never paid much attention to their bellies until I saw this really cool thread. My female Auratus has a really cool pattern.


----------



## jeffdart

Here is one of my basti babies.


----------



## JimO

One of my finer spotted azureus.


----------



## bobzarry

One of my powder Blue.... now that's a belly!


----------



## frogface

D auratus Super Blue. He's in solitary because he's been picking on the other frogs.


----------



## JimO

Has he been drinking beer? 


bobzarry said:


> One of my powder Blue.... now that's a belly!


----------



## JimO

Those super blues looks great on both sides


frogface said:


> D auratus Super Blue. He's in solitary because he's been picking on the other frogs.


----------



## GRIMM

One of my Borja Ridge Vents


----------



## xsameonex

Hey, how do i get my account activated? so i can post on a form? i got some questions about what type of dart frog to buy.


----------



## Mitch

E. Anthonyi 'Santa Isabela'


----------



## rcteem

Standard Lamasi


----------



## Julio

nicest belly in the hobby!!


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Anyone know what this belly belongs too?


----------



## frogboy

Here is a cool Vanzolini.


----------



## AzureFrog

frogboy said:


> Here is a cool Vanzolini.


Very cool! She has a fish on her belly!


----------



## vivlover10

Jesas fish! I no it's a little Late but happy festivis!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

D. auratus El Cope belly


D. tinctorius Cobalt belly

Gotta love frog bellies lol


----------



## Azurel

Varadero belly...


----------



## david.cravens

Mantellaprince20 said:


> Anyone know what this belly belongs too?


Toe pads say Mantella laevigata


----------



## james67

Mantellaprince20 said:


> Anyone know what this belly belongs too?


my guess is some ameerega, possibly zaps?

james


----------



## wasatchtrops

Cristobal female










Got male?


----------



## Mantellaprince20

david.cravens said:


> Toe pads say Mantella laevigata


It is actually m.viridis


----------



## david.cravens

Mantellaprince20 said:


> It is actually m.viridis


I knew something was different, my laevs bellys have filled in blue circles, but the toes on that viridis threw me for a loop lol

Hope nobody minds a few non dart belly shots, just a few older pics of these guys when I first got them, qt tanks were the easiest to get pics.


----------



## cheezus_2007

caught this guy on the lid today lol so i snapped a pic. figured it should be posted here


----------



## AaronAcker




----------



## Dendroguy

belly shot | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
heres a pic of my auratus on the glass


----------



## frogface

Dendroguy said:


> belly shot | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> heres a pic of my auratus on the glass


Nice!


----------



## Yobosayo




----------



## tachikoma

Chubby orange terribilis.


----------



## wasatchtrops




----------



## tachikoma

Look at the size of those toepads!


----------



## Ulisesfrb

Not the clearest of pictures, but here is my contribution


----------



## GRIMM

Another of my Borja Ridge Vents


----------



## D3monic

Uakarii



















Retic (older pic, need to upload some more)



















Benedicta


----------



## frogface

Belly of my 3 week old pumilio 'El Dorado'


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo

My nominant imitators


----------



## Dendroguy

belly shot | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
D.auratus 'turquoise and bronze'


----------



## frogface

Dendroguy said:


> belly shot | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> D.auratus 'turquoise and bronze'


Pretty frog!


----------



## Dendroguy

Thanks! Hopefully 'he' (possible pair) will breed for me


----------



## ruthieb

One of my D. Leucs


----------



## AaronAcker

Nice retics D3monic


----------



## JimO

This is one of my CR G&B auratus. It's more of a gut than a belly. He needs to lay off the termites.


----------



## Ghost vivs

Pair of orange lamasi 










Casper


----------



## Dendroguy

JimO said:


> This is one of my CR G&B auratus. It's more of a gut than a belly. He needs to lay off the termites.
> 
> View attachment 18299


beautiful frog!


----------



## rcteem

My Blue Jeans


----------



## frogmanchu

oyapok, huge pads to be close to 5 months otw
http://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb433/supaman865/Frogs frogmanchu/IMG_20110419_152340.jpg:D nice pics everyone


----------



## frogmanchu

sorri here it is
http://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb433/supaman865/Frogs frogmanchu/IMG_20110419_152340.jpg


----------



## james67

there you go 
james


----------



## frogmanchu

thanks james for putting him up there for me




james67 said:


> there you go
> james


----------



## freaky_tah

here's one of my anthonyi SI's from the first day I picked em up. They're almost never on the glass these days.


----------



## ChrisK

Glass is a little dirty though:


----------



## frogparty

nice!!!! casti? or histo?


----------



## rcteem

frogparty said:


> nice!!!! casti? or histo?


That is a casti!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisK

Yeah man, thought my first non egg feeders would be auratus but once I saw these guys.......................


----------



## frogparty

I thought it was...but it being a non obligate, I was confused.  Awesome frog


----------



## frogface

Green Lamasi taking his first steps OOW


----------



## dom

belly shot of a O. pumilio 'cayo de agua' took it with my phone so its not the best of quality but its still nice!


----------



## Herper

wow. i just love the vivid colour and patterns. 

heres a little Litoria ewingii/brown tree frog. We cant get dart frogs in NZ


----------



## dom

female escudo


----------



## AzureFrog

Here is one of my 4 new babies - D. Auratus "Turq & Bronze"



















and my very photogenic female Azureus - Frida


----------



## Stellios

One of mine having a bit explore


----------



## dom

Stellios said:


> One of mine having a bit explore


I think that your frog may have a STD.


----------



## Elf_Ascetic

Vanzolinii


----------



## ruthieb

Doesn't say much for my (non-existant) photographic skills but I couldn't resist posting the belly of one of my new Veraderos...


----------



## paintballislife

My new leucs, one of two I got from Jeremy Huff.


----------



## D3monic




----------



## Wolfenrook

Borja Ridge Vent










Tinctorius Regina










Pumilio Cristobal










Bassieri Sisa










Ade


----------



## cairo11

my varadero,basti and mancreek girl. take with evo cam(crap)


----------



## gregadc

Litoria caerulea


----------



## motydesign

that is a BIG fly!!!


----------



## Yobosayo

Belly sans glass...


----------



## jackxc925




----------



## a Vertigo Guy

Isla Solarte.


----------



## Zoomie

My female Leuc. Cracks me up to see her bread basket mashed up against the glass. We are clearly kindred spirits when it comes to bellies.


----------



## kate801




----------



## Absolutbill

Elf_Ascetic said:


> Vanzolinii


Freaking awesome pic!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eos

It's always hard to get good belly pics of my vents since they hide the moment I enter the room, but here's one I snuck in there.


----------



## gregadc

I will have similar one..
R.fantastica "Varadero"









And one more belly or maybe a half of it?


----------



## postskunk

My 3 New Matécho's


----------



## ConFuCiuZ




----------



## eos

Not the best quality, but still a belly


----------



## mordoria

eos said:


> Not the best quality, but still a belly


Is that a mantella?


----------



## eos

Yup, m. pulchra, I believe.


----------



## motydesign

Wish I could get a pic of the vent like this


----------



## motydesign

not a common one to see, but here is one of my galacs


----------



## motydesign

a mint PT








R vent (borja ridge )


----------



## Zoomie

Auratus, green and bronze. Semi-belly. She requested a tasteful nude shot.


----------



## Tjoen

Here's my male imitator Varadero...


----------



## Heartagramtc

Here is one i have:


----------



## DannyMeister

R.variabilis


----------



## MitsEvo

My 2 little fatty's


----------



## Steve88W

My new Leuc seems to like the front glass


----------



## josh_r

My breeding pair of intermedius


----------



## kate801

Cristobal


----------



## froggie too

My varadero


----------



## josh_r

Uakarii


----------



## glass frog




----------



## jbherpin

Thought I'd add some of mine!

The first pic is 3 P. terribilis "Orange". The other 2 are R. sirensis "Panguana Orange"(male).

JBear


----------



## Mantellaprince20

almost looks like a yin yang


----------



## jbherpin

froggie too said:


> My varadero


Every time I see a varadero, I WANT one! LOL! Beautiful pic!

JBear


----------



## RogerUppsala

benedicta belly


----------



## Mantellaprince20

R. fantastica


----------



## DannyMeister

I couldn't help snap another Southern Variabilis picture when this one showed off a chubby belly.










A couple of my leucs have pretty standard patterns on their backs, but really fun circles on their bellies.  Unfortunately lighting was terrible, but I like it anyways.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi

One of my vanzolinii:










---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.022634,-117.120234


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Vent Belly, El Cope auratus belly, Cobalt belly


I so wanted to take a picture of my belly, but I decided not to subject you all to that.


----------



## Broseph

Only a partial belly, but I thought this was funny. At first I thought it was just a reflection, then I realized it was 2 froglets back to back.


----------



## jbherpin

A few more R. sirensis:

JBear


----------



## randommind

R. benedicta:


----------



## SnakePaparazzi

Banded intermedius










---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.022689,-117.120830


----------



## SnakePaparazzi

My last banded intermedius belly shot was kinda lame... Here's a better one I just snapped:










---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.022785,-117.120680


----------



## froggie too

green sirensis


----------



## froggie too

Reticulata


----------



## VicSkimmr

Baja Huallaga

Belly Shot by jasonwithers, on Flickr


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Dual Cobalt bellies!!


----------



## jacobi

Those two look awesome!

Jake


----------



## gregadc

R.vanzolini


Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


----------



## froggie too

Patrica I see you!


----------



## Roadkillstewie

Vent...


----------



## wiedemey

Solid Galactonotus


----------



## whitethumb

here is one of my blue truncatus. dont mean to hi jack this thread. could someone p.m. how to upload a photo thats not an attachment?


----------



## Buddysfrogs

My old Azureus that I sold 

2.2 bassleri 2.3 E.A Santa Isabella 1.1 tinctorious Patricia 0.1 Green Sipplewini


----------



## Buddysfrogs

All of these pics r awesome so subscribing to this 

2.2 bassleri 2.3 E.A Santa Isabella 1.1 tinctorious Patricia 0.1 Green Sipplewini


----------



## wiedemey

R. reticulata


----------



## frogface

My Green Sirensis. This is where he sleeps


----------



## whitethumb

one of my blue truncatus


----------



## jeeperrs

This is the morning ritual.


----------



## Frogman955

This is a Tinc belonging to a friend of mine.

Mike


----------



## wesleybrouwer




----------



## Cfrog

My Azureus, "Rayne"


----------



## pgravis

A couple of southern variabilis bellies


----------



## dysphoria

Ventrimaculatus bellies


----------



## dysphoria

Here's another Vent belly


----------



## Gnarly

Imitator bellies.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

D. tinctorious Inferalanis bellies!!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Baby P. vittatus belly


----------



## Epikmuffin

Man Creek Pumilio!


----------



## wiedemey

O. Sylvatica "Paru"


----------



## ghostpilot

This thread looks like it needs a boost.

I leave you with, Powder Blue.


----------



## friz

_Ranitomeya vanzolinii_


----------



## whitethumb

ranitomeya variabilis southern


----------



## got2envy

My Azureus


















Cobalt


----------



## XxExoticPsychExX

*Here's my little guy:*


----------



## tfox799947

Young love!


----------



## jruffing46

Arena Blanca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghostpilot

Seeing bellies never gets old.


----------



## teggner




----------



## Steverd

Here's two of my Ranitomeya vanzolinii.
They love to hang out by the top of their container.









Steverd


----------



## shibbyplustax

Pardon the bad pictures but here is one of my painted mantella.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lukeomelas

Benedicta belly











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beeguy123

Female Azureus sitting on top of her thermometer!


----------



## Dr. Acula

One of my lovely new vents.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

E. anthonyi Rio Saladillio Belly Shot

Looks like a plump female to me lol


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Thought this was a great shot of my SI's
Buddy

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eos

Lion king... Pride rock... Nice 1


----------



## shibbyplustax

r. ventrimaculata 'iquitos'


----------



## SnakePaparazzi

shibbyplustax said:


> r. ventrimaculata 'iquitos'


These are not vents anymore. They are now Ranitomeya Amazonica "Iquitos".


----------



## heckler

Hanging out on the top of the tank...for like two days, this imitator would crawl around upside down on the top glass. Was quite entertaining to watch


----------



## Popliteal

Not a Dart, but an old shot of my _Mantella Baroni_


----------



## eos




----------



## notEZbeingGREEN




----------



## JoshsDragonz

D. leucomelas "Fine Spot"










-Josh


----------



## Azurel

Here is the belly of my R. flavovittitata









Here us a belly of one of my Arena Blanca...








sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Azureus belly


----------



## joshbaker14t

Orange Galact froglet


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rigel10

Epipedobates anthonyi "Highland"


----------



## rigel10

Oophaga pumilio "Almirante"


----------



## Derek Benson

Epipedobates anthonyi 'salvias'


----------



## briley5

My Auratus


----------



## wasatchtrops




----------



## Deanos




----------



## Sammie




----------



## Buddysfrogs

Fine Spot Leuc


----------



## kitcolebay

'Standard' Imitator...



'Intermedius' Imitator...



Thanks, Chris


----------



## papafrogger

"El Cope" Auratus









Edit: Holy crap thats huge...  my bad. I dont know how to resize it on my phone.


----------



## Dart guy 16




----------



## Dart guy 16

Citronella


----------



## frogmanchu

Belly shot of my male patricia
Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## volsgirl

My Orange Terrib's Belly!


----------



## Dendro Dave

*Could everyone label their pics with species/morph from now on? *Not all of us have seen these in real life, or are able to guess just from the pic. Mmmkay? 

(*Thank you* to those who did label)


----------



## whitethumb

2 r. variabilis southerns


----------



## whitethumb




----------



## rigel10

Popa male and Punta Clara male.


----------



## frogmanchu

Best belly shot I've ever taken.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## ppenguin8

Got Bellies? I do! One of my Varadero chilling on the glass.


----------



## rigel10

I really like how Varadero flatten on the glass: they look chubby.


----------



## whitethumb

here's a better pic of a highland


----------



## Trickishleaf

Highland Variabilis female


----------



## froggorf

I see your female highland variabilis and raise you another


----------



## FroggyKnight

Here is my vanzo! I love this guy, he's my boldest frog and is out more than my imitators, leucs, or tincs

Sorry for the dirty glass and ipad camera combo I'll post a better one tomorrow.


----------



## Dart girl

not a dart frog but here's one of my tree frogs bellies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Dart girl

My leucs belly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## FroggyKnight

Dart girl said:


> not a dart frog but here's one of my tree frogs bellies
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


That..... Is freaky lookin'. What species is he?


----------



## Dart girl

FroggyKnight said:


> That..... Is freaky lookin'. What species is he?


She's a whites tree frog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## FroggyKnight

Kinda thought so, I love tree frogs but it's been too long since I've any. Whites are one of my favorites mostly because I think the babies are ultra cute


----------



## waynowon

Benny belly


----------



## waynowon

Vanzolini belly


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN

Blue d. truncatus...


----------



## rigel10

Popa female and Salt Creek.


----------



## tclipse

Two for one escudo temp tank special









Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## PumilioTurkey

My two Punta Laurents. Most likely both females.


----------



## taciturne

Hyloxalus azureiventris










Oophaga pumilio Cristobal










Ranitomeya amazonica iquitos


----------



## SupFrawg

Whaaat! How did I not see this thread before?! So many frog bellies!


----------



## aspidites73

Ranitomeya fantastica 'Tarapoto' aka: White Banded fantastica


----------



## whitethumb

Female rio bronco


----------



## PDFanatic

San Juan River Pumilio








Valle De Agua








Punta Laurent








Valle Del Rey


----------



## fluffysmom

One of my favorite tummy shots. Binky the Varadero. He is just so darn cute but I'm partial.


----------



## MondoBongo

took this at the zoo yesterday:


----------



## PDFanatic

Uyama River








Uyama River


----------



## VisionVoid

Dendrobates Auratus Blue & Black


----------



## ZenMonkey

Finally I have a good photo for this thread! Similar to the above, D. auratus "Panama turquoise & bronze." He's my little acrobat.


----------



## MasterOogway

Got a group of 5 Ameerega bassleri 'blacks' in the other day. Got a quick belly shot with the phone before it hopped away.


----------



## Frog pool13

Heres an pic of one of my female Atelopus bellies


----------



## RYAN500

Dendrobates Tinctorius "True Sip" Belly. A first for me!


----------



## rabu92

Been looking at the belly shot thread for while now and I can finally contribute after getting my first frogs 

Vanzolini belly:


----------



## Celtic Aaron

Santa Isabel


----------



## ChrisK




----------



## ZenMonkey

Big fat female auratus belly. And this is after laying.


----------



## edalessio42

Here's mine. Terribilis, vanzolini, varadero imi, and highland variabilis


----------



## Swampwater

"Highland" lamasi (female and male)


----------

